# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Htc desire 610

## gatokratoras

Πωλείται htc desire 610 με προβλημα αναγνωσης στην καρτα sim κατα τα αλλα λειτουργει μια χαρα 20 ευρώ. Επικοινωνία b.tsampazoglou@gmail.com

----------

